# Halloween spending expected to hit $5.8 billion



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"Americans will shell out about $66 on a night of costumes and candy". I think most of us will beat that. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39346852/ns/business-retail/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol....yeah right.
spending is down more than last year....!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

$66....pshhw. I was wondering how big a slice of the 5.8 billion we incurred.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

These people must all be buying overpriced dumb stuff, because most of the products I've seen out in the stores have been really weak this year. I REALLY need to make a trip to one of the conventions next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> "Americans will shell out about $66 on a night of costumes and candy". I think most of us will beat that.


I think the projections are based on previous years and not this one.



Jaybo said:


> These people must all be buying overpriced dumb stuff, because most of the products I've seen out in the stores have been really weak this year.


Agreed. Stuff to look at but not worth buying.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

$66? I spent that on 2 stuffed dummies.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

i've spent over $200 on 3 skeletons so far alone!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

$66? That for people who pretend they like Halloween. Wimps! 

I think with store closing sales after Halloween last year and the stuff I have bought this year I have spent at least $600 of the community's money and at least $200 of my own money and it isn't even October yet! I know the manager will spend close to another $800 of the community budget to cover more decorations/props, candy, prizes, crafts and food. I know there are other people who are buying/ building stuff too but I have no idea what they are spending. 

I spent over $66 yesterday alone buying those stupid little crows at Dollar Tree because we just decided to make creepy trees in our entry way! 

I wish I could do all my Halloween stuff for $66!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

$66 that is a total joke. My costume $150, my wifes $310, My oldest son $105,
my youngest son $110. Have spent $250 roughly on my party so far (and I had stuff from last year). I have spent $40 so far on candy with more next week..
If i add in the props that would be another 3,500 at least probably more. $66 dollars, they sure don't get those figures from any of us.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I spend more than $66 on candy. I hope retailers see that people are willing to spend money, if they give us something worth buying.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I spent more than $66 dollars in the first week of March for supplies for building halloween props and I still need to get candy and still items to find tune my display for this year.
I agree there is a lot of over priced junk out there this year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of stores have the same stuff they had in last year's inventory. Also, the aisles showing less items this year. I guess the store's are expecting less spending this year. I know I have scaled back on buying this year with hubby still unemployed.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

This has been the most stripped-down I have ever seen the isles. Every store that has carried multiple life-sized animatronics in the past have only 1 or none at all.

Wally-mart near me has only costumes and some decor. Michaels has the usual decor and only 1 large Gemmy.

I guess they are figuring people won't be spending their money on these larger items this year. If you look at the Gemmy website, it is kinda pitiful and that is who supplies the stores so it is slim pickin's for the stores to begin with.

I am tired...my sentences are long and clumsy...sorry!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

$66.00 won't even buy my candy try 1500.00 for party supplies and prop building/buying.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm still laughing about this...though I think retail is banking on Christmas.
My trip to Menards today.....they have ALL of their Christmas stuff up and on display now.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm still laughing about this...though I think retail is banking on Christmas.
> My trip to Menards today.....they have ALL of their Christmas stuff up and on display now.


Michaels already has Halloween items on clearance and is pushing Christmas. Big Lots has drastically reduced their Halloween, and has all the Christmas lights and trees out on display.

What a sad thing. We need to be inspiring more people to decorate and stimulate the economy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Target seems to finally have all their Halloween stuff up, and they already have Christmas light on the shelf too.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The stores seem sad this year. I hadn't even thought about it being the economy. I just assumed it was the typical "last year was on a Saturday, this year we will sell less" mentality. 

I am hard pressed to find anything much at the Halloween stores this year. It all just looks like last year's left overs. I have spent most of my money at Menards and Lowes.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree that this years big stores have a pathetic inventory. The stuff they do have is either fooofy or just plain pathetic.

As for the money I spent??? Ummm I really don't want to know. It started Nov 1st and hasn't stopped. Even though I build 99% of my own props, I still use foam skulls, masks, and some other store bought body parts. Lots and lots of foam and PVC. $20 here and $40 there and it really adds up. I think I'm keeping Lowe's, and HD's bottom line quite a bit better. 

Speaking of spending, I haven't seen a good zombie mask this year except for 1 and that was $65.... Not gonna do that!! Even the specialty stores seem to have JUNK


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha, I agree with Stick. The money we all spend at Home Depot throughout the prop building year alone, no Halloween specific items or candy included would shatter that $66 bucks! I can never, EVER get out of HD or Lowe's for under 100, LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I agree with you guys, the stuff in the stores for the most part is crap. Not to say you can't use some of the "crap" in prop making or scene settings, but most Haunters know where to go for the good stuff. UPS and FedEx make frequent stops to my business this time of year just to drop off props. Because the economy is so bad this year I am trying to buy fewer Halloween props this year. I am going to splurge on the Talking Skull from FrightProps.com, but I have been wanting a talking skull for my doorway Bucky for years. The figure of $66.00 is laughable though. I spend that much in cobwebs, moss, gluesticks, and duct tape. I can't think of a better way to spend my hard earned cash.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the $66 applies to normal people, not folks like us:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the $66 applies to normal people, not folks like us:googly:


Abby someone?


----------

